# math problem ratio to word problem



## kywill (Oct 26, 2010)

To anyone who has taken the pe before, just out of curiosity, how many math problems are there in relation to word problems? I am feeling like 5 word and 35 math in am???


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 26, 2010)

kywill said:


> To anyone who has taken the pe before, just out of curiosity, how many math problems are there in relation to word problems? I am feeling like 5 word and 35 math in am???


I don't think anyone who has taken the test before is allowed to answer that.


----------



## benbo (Oct 26, 2010)

Every problem has some words.


----------



## CtrlAltDelete (Oct 26, 2010)

I have never taken test, but based on the sample test, it appears that there is going to be more than 5


----------



## sac_engineer (Oct 26, 2010)

CtrlAltDelete said:


> I have never taken test, but based on the sample test, it appears that there is going to be more than 5


Oh, I love it when people want to know exactly how the exam will be formatted, what calculator to buy, what shoes to wear, and where it's best to sit during the exam. This information will add zero value in preparation for the exam.

kywill - no essay questions will be asked and you won't be able to buy a vowel.


----------



## CtrlAltDelete (Oct 26, 2010)

sac_engineer said:


> CtrlAltDelete said:
> 
> 
> > I have never taken test, but based on the sample test, it appears that there is going to be more than 5
> ...


While i understand what you intended to stay, i would not discourage anybody from being "too ready" for the exam considering the gravity of the situation. There is comfort in knowing where to sit, what the test is like, format, cutoff, etc. These things do not necessarily bring more points but ease the anxiety of the unknown. In addition, there is a difference between calculators on this test. I own both the TI and Casio and find the Casio much more friendly to use, especially with the "solve" command.

"Zero Value" questions are better than zero value answers and are typical of most test takers who are nervous about Friday.


----------



## kywill (Oct 26, 2010)

thanks for all the smart ass answers, really cool, can't wait to become a PE and troll around sites mocking EITs to make myself feel better.......


----------



## mrt406 (Oct 27, 2010)

We had assigned seating at my test. I can't remember what shoes I wore, though...


----------

